# Symphony Movement modeled after Beethoven



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

In preparation for composing my own symphonies I thought it would be good practice and fun to compose a symphony modeled after and in the spirit of Beethoven. Just the first movement is done. I haven't orchestrated it yet, it's in a piano arrangement. I've been studying Beethoven's orchestration especially his early symphonies, 1 to 4. Have any advice? Is it convincingly Beethoven? I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think this is more "like Beethoven" than like anybody else from those times. It should be very interesting when orchestrated!

What I don't hear is Beethoven's "This matters!" in everybar. I guess if you could do that, you'd be Beethoven himself. That's obviously a rare thing.,

One additional note: Needs more surprises, points where you perk up in astonishment. Hope you don't mind this critique of a work you've obviously spend a lot of time on, and with good results. Thanks for sharing!

Added: I'd like to hear more comments on this.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

The piece sounds good, it imitates fairly well apart from missing the heroic element crucial to most of Beethoven's symphonys.

However to give you maybe some unique criticism, or help rather, is that I have been working on my Symphony No.1 and done extant sketches on it as you can see below:
http://www.talkclassical.com/44570-symphony-no-1-pending.html

And after imitating Beethoven, Bach and Mozart so much it got to the point where I didn't enjoy composing any more because trying to create something on par with the great 3 requires a extreme amount of dedication and analysis to there individual styles and overall it's just not enjoyable to do.

That is, until I studied Wagner more, particularly Tristan and Isolde, Wagner's abandoning of tonality, the harmonic unstableness, chords not cadencing where they are "meant" to... has brought me to a new understanding of my style of composing.
I have always wanted to be original, outside the box and not a imitator who no one cares for, to leave my mark on the world possibly if anyone discovers and gets my music played after I am gone, and so my style and compositions have recently had unorthordox chords, some of which according to a list of all chords I have found on various sites, I have invented as they have not been made by anyone else yet - makes composing much more fun, interesting and my music more unique.

I am stopping here because I am going off tangient, but you get the point:

I wish you luck with your first Symphony, but know that copying another's style atleast to me will wear you down very soon, and whilst you can make a good product out of it, no one will take you seriously if your trying to become a professional Composer. If however your doing this for fun, then enjoy it!! I did for a while, until I "made" my own style, still improving upon it though.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I love Beethoven's music and I find the whole process of emulating his form, harmonic language and spirit a complete joy. I know it won't appeal to some people but you can't please everyone! Besides, I've got my own voice that I'm proud of.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it even as a piano piece. I prefer this piece to the one you posted a while ago of you performing at a piano. That one felt, to me at least, to have a lack of a strong melody, but very technically advanced. Certainly some will enjoy the last piece, for it is certainly well done, just not to my taste.

This one feels more like Mozart to my ears than Beethoven. Though you do have some darker sections in there that are reminiscent of Beethoven.

Just my .02.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I love Beethoven's music and I find the whole process of emulating his form, harmonic language and spirit a complete joy. I know it won't appeal to some people but you can't please everyone! Besides, I've got my own voice that I'm proud of.


That is a firm but true statement, do as you like but do expect some criticism as you bravely putting yourself on he spot.
I say well done!


----------

